# Slingbox? Nomad? Help!



## mcholak (Dec 27, 2011)

My father in law has a cabin that gets used 4-6 months out of the year. We currently have Dish but I'm trying to find a way to lower the costs of the cabin, especially for the months we don't use it. We don't currently have phone or broadband up there but can get it. My thought is to use the month to month DSL package the local TelCo offers and just activate it during the months we use it. At home I have DTV, my father in a law has Cox. I was thinking an extra box on one of our home plans and a Slingbox might an option but then I saw Nomad. Is there a way to play Nomad through a TV? It looks like only mobile devices are supported right now.

I see that Dish has Slingbox built in but we would be getting rid of the only Dish installation if we were to do this. Any other options that I'm missing?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Depends on what device you're running nomad on. I hook up my iPad to a projector and I've read here others hook their iPad up to hotel room TVs. You can also run through your PC to a TV.


----------



## mcholak (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, I thought about that. I need to look up the broadband speed needed, the supplier up at the cabin is ridiculously priced compared to what I can get at home. That might be a good excuse to buy an iPad.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Install a DirecTV dish at the cabin and take one of your receivers with you.  Assuming you can get the sat signal you will have all of the stations that you get at home except possibly your local channels if you are too far away from home. This is what I do at my deer hunting cabin.

If you need local stations while there you can call up and tell DirecTV to update your service address to the address of the cabin. But I believe they will only let you do this a certain number of times per year. Don't expect to be able to switch back and forth every weekend. You could also think about adding an AM21 and OTA antenna to get the local stations at the cabin if you can get OTA there.

Be aware that this is against the terms of service if someone is still at your house watching DirecTV while you are using it at the cabin. If nobody is at your house when you are using it at the cabin you should be fine. I wouldn't try hooking it up to internet service at the cabin though because DirecTV might see that you have active receivers at two different locations and bust you.


----------

